# Fantasy Time



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, I would like to know what people consider to be their absolute ultimate coffee setup, and more importantly why. If it is dear to you, then there must be a reason why, but you have to limit it to 25 words.

No limit on price or invention.......let your mind go wild!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

KVDW idrocompresso, simply beautiful, simply simple, and amazing shots....


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I could happily finish my upgraditis with a slayer 1 group if they ever make one,looks beautiful and has total user control,think I'd pair it up with the elektra niño,yeah I think I'd be happy with that


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

My first thought was "I wsih they made a Slayer 1 group" too having had a play with a 3 group version at Hasbean on Saturday, but the Speedster would probably be my choice;










I'm still confused by grinders. They use some great ones at Hasbean but lose about 2 shots of coffee every time they change the beans which would mount up after a while (I tend to switch beans a fair bit), so I am struggling to make that choice.

Steve.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I think most people here will say a KDVW speedster, and i'm one of them. I'd also add in that I fancy a versalab M3 grinder. No doser, no chute, no static, no clumps and no need for distribution.

I think an M3 and a speedster (sounds very automotive) would be a superb combination in the home.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

2 group Cynesso or Slayer with a Compak K10 touch or Nino.

Why not have 2 groups if we are in fantasty land.

Also Uber grinder and Uber boiler with a custom 'heated' v60 (induction coil inside the cone).

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Never seen the versalab before,just checked the website out,looks a cool bit of kit,I like


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

it seems to be IMHO the perfect home grinder. Quiet, no grind retention, the mix of flat and conical burrs, and a gorgeous distribution pattern that needs no real technique, just a quick swipe of the finger and tamp!

its single dosing by nature, and even has a wee sweep arm to clean grinds off the chute. I want!!

Shame its about £1500+


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

shrink said:


> I'd also add in that I fancy a versalab M3 grinder. No doser, no chute, no static, no clumps and no need for distribution.


Nice. How easy is it to alter the grind setting on the M3 Shrink - is it fairly straightforward to switch between coarse and fine grinding? This is a question prior to adding it to my wishlist btw, not my buying list!

Steve.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

you just rotate the top part of the chute. Its directly attached to the burr set. some people got little stickers put on it to mark their prefered areas. With a mix of conical and flat burrs (and big ones) this shouldnt need much adjustment (if any) over the aging process of a bean, or between similar beans.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ESPRESSO 2 group Slayer, LM Strada or Cynesso with digital scale built into drip tray & full onboard volumetrics - (2 groups give to extra options)

A. For exploring individual coffees - 1 group set to 92c & 1 group set to 94c

B. For exploring coffee versus coffee - both groups same temperature

A grinder for each group obviously. Would need to road test all the big boys before making that decision. Obviously having such a set up (and kitchen/brew bar big enough) means I can afford to not need single dosing anymore..this changes the grinder game completely

BREWED - Uber grinder, Uber boiler / font & that snazzy Hario scale/timer


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I hadn't thought of that Gary, as we're in fantasy land we can afford to waste residual coffee from our grinders, so that makes the choice easier. Still like that M3 though.

Steve.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep - the day I can dump a kilo of beans into a hopper and not worry about using 100g-odd to dial in one amazing shot ..blisss


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Then I think the Anfim Super Camino with a timer comes into play? I'm sure there is a reason why so many of the best cafes in London use this grinder.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am going to come from a different angle, as I am only going to short list kit I have played on, otherwise it is just based on the usual hearsay and mixture of opinions.

Londinium 1 and Eureka Mythos. I have not chosen the HG One as simply, although fantastic in every detail, it is a faff on!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I've already got the Versalab M3 & my dream machine to go with it has to be the Speedster. Don't see it on the horizon for a long time though

Oh! - & a full set of those thick Italian cups & saucers to go with it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ron, I bought some of those thick Italian saucer and cups from Londinium.

http://londiniumespresso.com/products/ancap-espresso-cups-saucers

I know they are branded but having one, thats not a problem to me! And yes, they are lovely to drink from


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Then I think the Anfim Super Camino with a timer comes into play? I'm sure there is a reason why so many of the best cafes in London use this grinder.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


WBC 2012 - it was clear how badass this grinder is, single finger thwacking and PERFECT piles of grinds. You can take your snazzy doserless clump-makers and stick 'em - haha. Only thing it = quite slow at actual grinding but very very fast at twacking and no need to faff with distribution - watch Colin Harmon's performance with it here http://new.livestream.com/worldcoffee/WBC2012finals/videos/1498302


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Steve_S_T said:


> I hadn't thought of that Gary, as we're in fantasy land we can afford to waste residual coffee from our grinders, so that makes the choice easier. Still like that M3 though.
> 
> Steve.


The m3 looks great but there have been a couple of problems with it if you read the HB forums. I'd still have one though!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> The m3 looks great but there have been a couple of problems with it if you read the HB forums


To keep things in prospective some of the problems/work done on the Versalab on HB is very much a case of 're-inventing the wheel' which that Forum does frequently. The other problem, early on, relates to a personality clash between the M3 Inventor & a forum leading contributor.

A bit sad really but its died down now(mostly)


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

if money and space was no object, I would go: Toper for roasting and sell the excess beans at a market or give away to family and friends. 3 group slayer - as my 3 kids grow up i can see us having our own competitions , and a Robur and K10 to support the Nino. This is fantasy so I'll assume I have my own espresso bar in a huge kitchen.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## hopsyturvy (Jan 7, 2013)

I really don't like stepped grinders (like super caimano). The grind quality is great, but with a finicky coffee, you're always having to compromise dose/extraction in some way


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I think you can mod them to be stepleaa


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've still got a thing for the K30, although the Super C doser is mega!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Robin what set up would we have in the batcave? Two black slayers with bat symbol on and custom black k30s?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes we would Batman! although I wouldn't mind switcharooing one of the Slayers for a custom black Batman Strada! Perhaps all on hydraulic lifts with a conrol panel so they rise out of a beautiful but unassuming desk/bar, same goes for the Brew Bar which would have a custom Batman UberGrinder and UberBoiler, we also need a huge reef tank perhaps replacing one of the walls. Lighting in the BatCave too will be of huge importance as the correct balance of ambiance and visablity is essential!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Tell you what, I have had a play on a Eureka Mythos, and I am in love! I am going to suggest to you all out there, that this bit of kit is up there with absolutely anything you want to name. 83 mm titanium burrs, micrometric stepless adjustment. grind on demand. built in tamper that is fully adjustable and really works. the grind is fluffy and smells divine, and in the cup.......I just could not believe what it do to my beans, that my own grinders did not. I saw the Mexican entrant in the WBC using one and I havd never seen them before. At about 2 grand for the model I tried (the Plus) it is dear, but with no grind retention it licks ass of the Robur. And the nice thing is, I bet there is only the very odd user on here who is able to comment as most of you will not have heard of it let alone touched one!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

They have one at Prufrocks and I touched it!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have this one for another day.......the guy obviously thinks I am going to be persuaded! The trouble is, I think he is right!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I love touching mine!


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

shrink said:


> it seems to be IMHO the perfect home grinder. Quiet, no grind retention, the mix of flat and conical burrs, and a gorgeous distribution pattern that needs no real technique, just a quick swipe of the finger and tamp!
> 
> its single dosing by nature, and even has a wee sweep arm to clean grinds off the chute. I want!!
> 
> Shame its about £1500+


I worked out the other day the exact costings. Based on the Exchange rate I am using at work for Feb from USD to GBP, the Duty Rate for the Grinder would be 1.7% and then you have 20% VAT on the top the cost is £1526.63 and then using my freight forwarding price list shipping would be £95 through who I work for. So £1650 say all in. OUCH.

For me I reckon it would be either a Slayer 2 Group or a Speedster. Coupled with a Versolab


----------



## johnnied (Feb 2, 2013)

love the idrocompressor, such a show piece. But a syncra or strada would be lovely. K30 to match. A Tanzania and a family of chemex with wooden collars along side...

if I wanted something a bit less faffy maybe a roma tcs or fb80. But these are all commercial so would probably cost you more in electricity bills.... !


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

johnnied said:


> love the idrocompressor, such a show piece. But a syncra or strada would be lovely. K30 to match. A Tanzania and a family of chemex with wooden collars along side...
> 
> if I wanted something a bit less faffy maybe a roma tcs or fb80. But these are all commercial so would probably cost you more in electricity bills.... !


In my fantasy land, there are no bills ^_^


----------

